# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية >  السنن التي لا تترك في السفر

## نقطة تحول

مرحبا خواتي الكريمات 

ممكن من فضلكن اعرف ما هي السنن التي لا تترك في السفر


وجزاكن الله خير

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

لنقدر على العدل ..........لعبدالحليم الطيطي 
أحكام العقيقة 
تذكر قبل أن تعصي 
صلاة الكسوف ، أحكام ومسائل 
تغطية الوجه عند المفسرين 
تـذكـيـر 
العلامات التي تدل على الخشوع في الصلاة 
إذ أحبك الله رزقك التوبة 
شـر الطعـام 
ما المراد بالمؤمن القوي

----------


## نقطة تحول

16 مشاركة ولا اجابة وحدة؟؟!!!

----------


## بلورة الماس

حتى أنا أبغي أعرف

----------


## بنت القبيسيAJ

للرفع

----------


## nana2009

سنة الفجر وسنة الوتر

----------


## حريفة

ممكن معلومات عن السنن التي لا تترك في السفر

----------


## حلاوتي

للرفع
نبغي نستفيد

----------


## مزروعية القلب

وكان من هديه صلى الله عليه وسلم في سفره الاقتصار على الفرض ولم يحفظ عنه أنه صلى سنة الصلاة قبلها ولا بعدها إلا ما كان من الوتر وسنة الفجر فإنه لم يكن ليدعهما حضرا ولا سفرا

----------


## شجون الغرام

لرفغ
افيدونا جزاكم الله خير

----------


## بانه

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

للرفع

----------


## صول للعبايا

*انا وحدة ابا اعرف الجواب ... و شكورين حق الي جاوب السؤال*

----------


## صيدلانية

الوتر و سنة الفجر

----------


## ثريا النجوم

سنة الفجر والوتر

----------


## تأملات صامته

ابن باز رحمه الله تعالى
وقال رحمه الله مجيباً عن سؤال : هل تسقط مشروعية الراتبة " السنن الرواتب " في السفر وما الدليل على ذلك؟ أفيدونا أفادكم الله . 

ج : المشروع ترك الرواتب في السفر ما عدا الوتر وسنة الفجر ، لأنه ثبت عن النبي صل الله عليه وسلم من حديث ابن عمر وغيره أنه كان يدع الرواتب في السفر ما عدا الوتر وسنة الفجر ، أما النوافل المطلقة فمشروعة في السفر والحضر وهكذا ذوات الأسباب كسنة الوضوء وسنة الطواف وصلاة الضحى . والتهجد في الليل لأحاديث وردت في ذلك ، والله ولي التوفيق

----------


## أم شوأأخي

جزاج الله خير اختي 



كما نقلتي الفتوى لشيخنا الجليل رحمه الله رحمةً واسعه وجزاه الله كل الخير وغفرله...
تسقط الاسنة الصبح والوتر والضحي وفي ذلك تخفيف للمسلم ورحمه به ومن عناء السفر ومايتحمله من مشقه وهذه رخص من الله ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## وردة 2009

للرفع للاستفادة

----------


## غلاي سميتك

السلام عاليكم

----------


## Mozaaa

ازاج الله خير نحنا نستفيد

----------


## Mis alsabousi

استغفر الله

----------


## شوق الدروب

وين ماطلعلي شي

[IMG]
[/IMG]

----------


## في رحاب الذكر

ابغي اعرف هي شو السنن التي لا تترك في السفر

----------


## [ حرم علي ]

بليز بغيت أعرف ماهي سنن التي لا تترك في سفر

----------


## mmm888mmm

ماعرف

----------


## كيسة جمعيه

للرفع

----------


## نونو صغيرون

ما طلع لي شيء حراام ابغيه ضروري بس شكرا على تعبج

----------


## أم شوأأخي

تسقط الاسنة الصبح والوتر والضحي وفي ذلك تخفيف للمسلم ورحمه به ومن عناء السفر ومايتحمله من مشقه وهذه رخص من الله ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم
بارك الله لكن وزادكن حرص وثبات على الحق
والسموووحه ع التاخير لانه تونى اشوفه,,,

----------


## awa

لا خليج

----------


## لطوف_45

لو سمحتوا انا حتى ابا عن هذه المعلومه .... بليس ابا بسرعة

----------


## لطوف_45

ياله
بسرعة 
فكونة 
ورانا
شغل 
ألان
الابله 
تبا
بس 
بليس
بسرعه

----------


## كشكش

يزاكم خير 000000000000+

----------


## فديتني غاويهـ

للرفــــــــــــــــــع  :Smile:

----------


## أم نوف123

اتمنى انكم اتساعدون الكل ...

وشكراً

----------


## المتوكله

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
حياكن الله

السنن الرواتبالحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وأصحابه ومن اهتدى بهداه أما بعد : 
أن من رحمة الله سبحانه وتعالى بعباده، أن جعل لكل نوع من أنواع الفريضة تطوعاً يشبهه، فالصلاة لها تطوع يشبهها من الصلوات، والزكاة لها تطوع يشبهها من الصدقات، والصيام له تطوع يشبهه من الصيام، وكذلك الحج‏.‏ وهذا من رحمة الله سبحانه وتعالى بعباده، ليزدادوا ثواباً وقرباً إلى الله تعالى، وليرقعوا الخلل الحاصل في الفرائض، فإن النوافل تكمل بها الفرائض يوم القيامة‏.‏

والسنن الرواتب في الموسوعة الفقهية الرواتب هي جمع راتبة من رتب الشيء رتوبا ، أي : استقر ودام فهو راتب ، وهي التي كان يحافظ عليها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولا يكاد يدعها، وقد وردت في حديث عائشة وأم حبيبة - رضي الله عنهما - عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: "ما من عبد مسلم يصلي لله تعالى في كل يوم اثنتي عشرة ركعة تطوعاً غير فريضة إلا بنى الله له بيتاً في الجنة - أو قال إلا بني له بيت في الجنة - أربعاً قبل الظهر وركعتين بعدها، وركعتين بعد المغرب، وركعتين بعد العشاء، وركعتين قبل صلاة الغداة" رواه الترمذي، وأصله في صحيح مسلم. 
وكما يظهر من الحديث فضلها وعظم منزلتها وترتيبها. 

وأما سنة العصر، فهي مما اختلف فيها العلماء، مع اتفاقهم على أنها ليست من السنن الرواتب؛ وذلك لاختلافهم في صحة الحديث الوارد فيها، وهو ما رواه ابن عمر - رضي الله عنهما - عنِ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، قال: "رحم الله امرءا صلى قبل العصر أربعا" رَوَاه أبو داود وغيره.
ولا بأس للإنسان أن يصليها أحيانا ويدعها أحيانا، وهو ما ذهب إليها سماحة العلامة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز رحمه الله. 
متى يبدأ وقت صلاة النافلة (الرواتب) التي تصلى في البيت هل هو من الأذان حتى الإقامة أو قبل الأذان؟
ج / السنن الرواتب هي التي كان يحافظ عليها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولا يكاد يدعها، وقد وردت في حديث عائشة وأم حبيبة - رضي الله عنهما - عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: "ما من عبد مسلم يصلي لله تعالى في كل يوم اثنتي عشرة ركعة تطوعاً غير فريضة إلا بنى الله له بيتاً في الجنة - أو قال إلا بني له بيت في الجنة - أربعاً قبل الظهر وركعتين بعدها، وركعتين بعد المغرب، وركعتين بعد العشاء، وركعتين قبل صلاة الغداة" رواه الترمذي، وأصله في صحيح مسلم. 
وكما يظهر من الحديث فضلها وعظم منزلتها.
ويبدأ وقت هذه السنن من دخول وقت الصلاة المتعلقة بها وينتهي بنهاية الوقت.
فإذا دخل وقت صلاة الظهر مثلاً فقد بدأ وقت السنة الراتبة القبلية للظهر وسواء كانت صلاة هذه السنة في المسجد أو في المنزل فإن الوقت لا يتغير. 
ويستمر وقت السنة الراتبة البعدية إلى خروج وقت الصلاة ففي المثال السابق إذا خرج وقت صلاة الظهر فقد خرج وقت صلاة السنة الراتبة البعدية المتعلقة بها. 

الحكم التكليفي لأداء السنن الرواتب : 
يرى جمهور الفقهاء استحباب المواظبة على السنن الرواتب . 

وذهب مالك في المشهور عنه : إلى أنه لا توقيت في ذلك حماية للفرائض ، لكن لا يمنع من تطوع بما شاء إذا أمن ذلك . 
وقال الحنابلة بكراهة ترك الرواتب بلا عذر . 
هذا في الحضر والإقامة . 

وأما في السفر : فيرى جمهور الفقهاء : استحباب صلاة السنن الرواتب أيضا لكنها في الحضر آكد . 
واستدلوا بما روي أن { النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يصلي النوافل على راحلته في السفر حيث توجهت به } ، وبحديث أبي قتادة أنهم كانوا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في سفر فناموا عن صلاة الصبح حتى طلعت الشمس ، فساروا حتى ارتفعت الشمس ، ثم نزل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فتوضأ ، ثم أذن بلال بالصلاة فصلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ركعتين ، ثم صلى الغداة فصنع كما كان يصنع كل يوم } . 
وجوز بعض الحنفية للمسافر ترك السنن ، والمختار عندهم أنه لا يأتي بها في حال الخوف ، ويأتي بها في حال القرار والأمن . 
وعند الحنابلة يخير المسافر بين فعل الرواتب ، وتركها إلا في سنة الفجر والوتر فيحافظ عليهما سفرا وحضرا . 
وقالت طائفة : لا يصلي الرواتب في السفر وهو مذهب ابن عمر ثبت عنه في الصحيحين ، قال حفص بن عاصم : صحبت ابن عمر في طريق مكة فصلى لنا الظهر ركعتين ثم أقبل وأقبلنا معه حتى جاء رحله وجلس وجلسنا معه فحانت منه التفاتة نحوـ تجاه ـ حيث صلى ، فرأى ناسا قياما فقال : ما يصنع هؤلاء ؟ قلت : يسبحون . قال : لو كنت مسبحا لأتممت صلاتي ، يا ابن أخي { إني صحبت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في السفر فلم يزد على ركعتين حتى قبضه الله } ، وصحبت أبا بكر فلم يزد على ركعتين حتى قبضه الله ، وصحبت عمر فلم يزد على ركعتين ، حتى قبضه الله ، ثم صحبت عثمان فلم يزد على ركعتين حتى قبضه الله ، وقد قال الله تعالى : { لقد كان لكم في رسول الله أسوة حسنة } . 
هذا وقال بعض الفقهاء : بسقوط عدالة المواظب على ترك السنن الرواتب في غير السفر . (انتهى). 
والله أعلم.
وسميت السنن الرواتب بذلك لمشروعية المواظبة عليها . قال الشافعية: السنن الرواتب هي: السنن التابعة لغيرها ، أو التي تتوقف على غيرها أو على ما له وقت معين كالعيدين والضحى والتراويح. ويطلقها الفقهاء على الصلوات المسنونة قبل الفرائض وبعدها; لأنها لا يشرع أداؤها وحدها بدون تلك الفرائض.
السنن الرواتب( معناها عددها ، فضلها )
معناها
الراتبة :من رتب الشئ رتوبًا :استقر ودام ، فهو راتب .
*السنة الراتبة :المرافقة للفرائض كسنة الظهر القبلية وسنة الصبح ونحو ذلك .
وايضا التي رُتبت على وقت معين كصلاة العيد والأضحى .
قد دلت سنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على شرعية الرواتب بعد الصلوات ، وفيها فوائد كثيرة ، وقد أخبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن من حافظ على ثنتي عشرة ركعة تطوعا في يومه وليلته بني له بهن بيت في الجنة ، والرواتب اثنتا عشرة ركعة ، وذهب بعض أهل العلم إلى أنها عشر ، ولكن ثبت عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم ما يدل على أنها اثنتا عشرة ركعة ، وعلى أن الراتبة قبل الظهر أربع ، قالت عائشة رضي الله عنها : كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يدع أربعا قبل الظهر رواه البخاري
أما ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما فثبت عنه أنها عشر وأن الراتبة قبل الظهر ركعتان ، ولكن عائشة وأم حبيبة رضي الله عنهما حفظتا أربعا ، والقاعدة أن من حفظ حجة على من لم يحفظ . وبذلك استقرت الرواتب اثنتي عشرة ركعة : أربعا قبل الظهر ، وثنتين بعدها ، وثنتين بعد المغرب ، وثنتين بعد العشاء ، وثنتين قبل صلاة الصبح . 
عددها
ويستحب لكل مسلم ومسلمة أن يصلي: قبل صلاة الظهر أربع ركعات، وبعدها ركعتين، وبعد صلاة المغرب ركعتين، وبعد صلاة العشاء ركعتين، وقبل صلاة الفجر ركعتين، الجميع اثنتا عشرة ركعة، وهذه الركعات تسمى: الرواتب؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يحافظ عليها في الحضر، أما في السفر فكان يتركها إلا سنة الفجر والوتر، فإنه كان عليه الصلاة والسلام يحافظ عليهما حضرا وسفرا، ولنا فيه أسوة حسنة؛ لقول الله سبحانه: لَقَدْ كَانَ لَكُمْ فِي رَسُولِ اللَّهِ أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ [الأحزاب: 21]، وقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: صلوا كما رأيتموني أصلي رواه البخاري
فضل السنن الرواتب 
1 - أنها مما تُنال به محبة الله ، كما في حديث أبي هريرة وما يزال عبدي يتقرب إلي بالنوافل حتى أحبه . رواه البخاري
2 – أنها مما يُسد بها خلل ونقص الصلاة المفروضة .
كما في قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام : إن أول ما يحاسب الناس به يوم القيامة من أعمالهم الصلاة . قال : يقول ربنا جل وعز لملائكته - وهو أعلم - : انظروا في صلاة عبدي أتمها أم نقصها ؟ فإن كانت تامة كُتبت له تامة ، وإن كان انتقص منها شيئا قال : انظروا هل لعبدي من تطوع ؟ فإن كان له تطوع قال: أتموا لعبدي فريضته من تطوعه ، ثم تؤخذ الأعمال على ذاكم . رواه الإمام أحمد وأبو داود والترمذي والنسائي وابن ماجه .
3ـوالمحافظة على هذه الركعات من أسباب دخول الجنة؛ لما ثبت في صحيح مسلم، عن أم حبيبة رضي الله تعالى عنها أنها قالت: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: ما من عبد مسلم يصلي لله كل يوم ثنتي عشرة ركعة تطوعا غير فريضة إلا بنى الله له بيتا في الجنة . 

لايفوتكم الاجر العظيم فو الله نحن مقصرون مع الله ..

----------


## & لواحظ &

يزاج اللّه خير

----------

